# Im coming to terms with the accident



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

At the start I was very mad that my girl got knotted.

Its just so precious, feeling the little puppies inside her wiggle all over the place. I can wait to meet the little ones! She is a week off whelping. I was talking to a guy who has bred litters and he said theres only a few in her.
(which is great) She has gone from 16kgs to 20kgs.
I should be posting pics of them in the next week or so.
Who wants to guess how many 
unfinished ped: http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/public/printPedigree.php?dog_id=385881 (there are some nice dogs in the back of Evo's)


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

post a pic of her  I take it everything came back ok on her nothing to worry about ?


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> post a pic of her  I take it everything came back ok on her nothing to worry about ?


Lol I forgot, up now 
He hasn't called me in regards to it! Im dissapointed in his service and he charged me $200!!!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

$200 I would have expected the receptionist or someone to call, I think it was normal stuff like I said pep had that stringy stuff ona couple occassions about a week or so before pups came.
she isnt very big , pep was HUGE lol { probably a good thing we had too many pups pep had trouble with that many} Im guessing 4, cant wait for pics.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Im happy I can feel movement all the time and shes producing milk.

I laugh when i compare these pics to her others









tuck, no tuck, tuck......... baha


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I will go with 6 pups. There always seems to be one or two hiding that weren't expected (not that I know first hand, thank the lawd!).


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

lol she is bigger then normal 4sure , but atleast she isnt the huge blob pep was lol poor girl .
















and so true carriana they sure like to hide in there we only expected 6-8 pups and got 10 lol so ya never know. Hope for your sake its a nice managable size litter lol.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

OH MY GOODNESS! What a big mumma! how many days off was the pic? Gracies starting to get cleavage, her boobies are getting bigger everyday, but peps are ginormus. Very cute!


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

she was a week or so before having pups there , she was huge like a big beachball,poor girl is only 15'' tall so her belly was pretty low to the ground she didnt do stairs for about a month there lol.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow! She is big! hehe I am going to guess 6 puppies!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

3-5 is supposed to be avg for game dogs.. supposed to be.. maybe thats just the small [] bred stuff ?? dunno ??

I wanna say 4 because the difference factor in her weight.. but alot of the dogs weight is water.. So as much as I wanna say 4 or 5... Im gonna just guess 3.


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

ya I was betwen 4-5 but there is alot of other fluids and stuff so tried to put that into factor lol so I went with 4. has her belly dropped yet?


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

I am gonna say about 4 or 7 give or take.

poor girl looks misrable! lol..ah the joys of motherhood. xD


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I wanna say 4 or 5. Poor thing she looks so uncomfortable, I know that feeling. Give her some extra lovins for me.


----------



## CaLi 2 B.C. (Dec 4, 2010)

Assuming she sas only tied once ill guess 5? 3M 2F.Hope everything goes well cant wait too see some pics


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

angelbaby said:


> lol she is bigger then normal 4sure , but atleast she isnt the huge blob pep was lol poor girl .


OMG poor thing. I bet she was so miserable  Give her some love for me too k. I just wanna hug her, poor baby.


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Her belly hasn't dropped its getting very tight though, this morning i couldnt really push to have a feel around, so i just left her lol.
Im going to guess 4, probally all males as Evos sired 3 litters with only 2 females ever. they have all been males.


----------

